# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Конфигурация

## liliana

Уважаемые форумчане,  помогите пожалуйста подобрать комплектующие для сборки ПК.
Цели: все офисные приложения, работа с графикой (Photoshop,CorelDraw,Adobe Illustrator), веб - дизайн, программирование. 
Планирую установить 2 жестких диска по 650 гб, на один установить windows, на 2-й Linux и пару дисководов DWD-RW, процессор желательно на 4  ядра/

 По бюджету хотелось бы уложить в  500 у.е.+-. Монитор в эту сумму не входит.  Комплектующие буду покупать на  www.hotline.ua 
Благодарю за помощь.

----------


## Cheechako

Что-то у меня не получается; если брать почти минимальные цены:
HDD - от 160$ (пара),
процессор - от 180$,
DVD - от 50$ (пара),
*Total*: почти 400$
далее - 
системная плата от - 50$
память - от 20$ за ГБ
корпус - от 40$...
Ну 550 - самое скромное (не уверен, что такое нужно:().
 Проще выбрать готовый и добавить винчестер/DVD... Может оказаться дешевле, если не требовать слишком многого.

----------

